# Can anyone tell what the norm $$ is for remote coding in the Tampa, FL area?



## gpjmommy2 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing some remote coding & they have asked me about my rate, but I don't have any idea what the going or general rate is, can someone help me?


----------



## skanderson (Feb 3, 2011)

*Remote Coding Salary*

I would refer to the 2010 Salary Survey in the October 2010 AAPC "Coding Edge".  It's a fantastic tool!  Good Luck!


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 3, 2011)

gpjmommy2 said:


> I'm thinking about doing some remote coding & they have asked me about my rate, but I don't have any idea what the going or general rate is, can someone help me?



Depends on the charts that you are going to code.  ED charts are higher than most outpatient charts and surgery charts are even more.  Just depends on what you are going to do.


----------

